# El Raco d'en Cesc



## Fentonio1978

Hi,

My friend owns a restaurant in Barcelona called "El Raco d'en Cesc" (which is amazing by the way!) but I don't know what it means. Can anyone translate for me please?

Thanks guys,
Dave


----------



## Mapico

Podría equivocarme pero supongo que es catalán...

Cualquier forero de la zona te lo podrá decir sin problema....


----------



## Eva Maria

Fentonio,

Por fin puedo hacer de nativa!

El Racó d'en Cesc = El Rincón de Cesc = Cesc's Corner

"Cesc" diminutivo de "Francesc" = Francisco = Francis/Frank

EM


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yes, it'd be something like "Frankie's Corner".

A big hug to NI (a place that was home to me once upon a time!) all the way from Catalonia


----------



## Eva Maria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Yes, it'd be something like "Frankie's Corner".
> 
> A big hug to NI (a place that was home to me once upon a time!) all the way from Catalonia


 
Montse,

És veritat, "Frankie" encara és més diminutiu que "Frank".

No es podria traduir també com "Frankie's Place"?

Repetons!

EM

NOTE: Sorry, Fentonio, I forgot about your being Irish! 

"Frankie", being a diminutive of "Frank", is a much better translation for "Cesc".

I'm wondering if "El Racó d'en Cesc" can also be translated as "Frankie's Place"...


----------



## Fentonio1978

Gracias amigos!


----------



## Mei

I would say "Frankie's place" too. Nice restaurant. 

Cheers

Mei


----------



## Eva Maria

Mei said:


> I would say "Frankie's place" too. Nice restaurant.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mei


 
Mei, 

Gràcies per confirmar-ho. Així que dóna la casualitat que tu has estat menjant al "Racó d'en Cesc"? Curiós!

EM


----------

